# Rambo: New Blood - Neues Action-Reboot ohne Sylvester Stallone



## Knusperferkel (31. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rambo: New Blood - Neues Action-Reboot ohne Sylvester Stallone* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rambo: New Blood - Neues Action-Reboot ohne Sylvester Stallone


----------



## kingston (31. Oktober 2016)

Niemanden kann ich mir in der Rolle vorstellen. Rambo ist nicht Bond.  Warum wird heutzutage jeder gute 80er/90er Fim neu aufgegossen.? Siehe Robocop oder Total Recall z.B. Alles Katastrophen die nie an das Original herankommen. Da hilft auch die moderne Film - Technik nichts.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Oktober 2016)

Mit Rambo verbinde ich unzertrennlich Stallone. Kann mir einen Ersatz für ihn absolut nicht vorstellen. Den Filmemachern gehen wohl langsam die Ideen aus ? Weil gefühlt ständig irgendein Reboot herauskommt ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Oktober 2016)

Von den wenigen Filmen des Regisseurs hab ich nur einen gesehen, und der war nicht so prall. Da erwarte ich erstmal gar nichts.


----------



## nuuub (31. Oktober 2016)

Rambo I war, was mich betrifft, der beste Teil der Serie. Vermute dass es daran liegt, dass es gar nicht als ein Actionfilm gedacht war.

  Mit dem Film wollten sie damals die Probleme der Vietnamveteranen ansprechen, was ihnen auch sehr gut gelungen ist wie ich finde. 

Soldaten, die von der Regierung zu erst in einen Krieg geschickt werden, die ihr Leben riskieren, traumatisiert zurück kehren, und von der selben Regierung danach fallen gelassen werden, ist ein Thema welches heute genauso aktuell ist, nicht nur in Amerika.

Die Rambo-Neuauflage wird wahrscheinlich nichts weiter als ein Action-Film, mit vielen toten und vielen Explosionen. 

Viel erwarte ich da nicht. Für mich ist die Serie abgeschlossen. John James Rambo ist nach Hause gekommen. Sein Weg ist zu Ende.

btw, vor einem Jahr war im Gespräch eine Serie mit dem Titel Rambo-New Blood zu drehen, es sollte in der Serie um den Sohn von John J. Rambo gehen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (31. Oktober 2016)

Stallone ist doch wesentlich besser, als z. B. Arnie als Actionstar gealtert.  In Rambo 4 hatte er durchaus noch eine beeidruckende Physis.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaub ich hab gerade einen Schrei gehört... FLOP?


----------



## nuuub (31. Oktober 2016)

> In Rambo 4 hatte er durchaus noch eine beeidruckende Physis.



Wachstumshormontherapie macht es möglich ^^

Wachstumshormonbehandlung - Dr.med. Christian Matthai - Facharzt für Gynäkologie und Geburtshilfe, Ernährungs- Sport- und Vitalstoffmediziner

Der gute ist vor ein paar Jahren in Australien auf dem Flughafen festgenommen worden weil er die spritzen dabei hatte. ^^

Prozesse: Wachstumshormone: Stallone in Australien angeklagt - Menschen - FAZ

Wir brauchen uns da nichts vormachen. Die sind doch alle gedopt und mit irgendwelchen mitteln "aufgepimpt".


----------



## Tori1 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe gerade auf die Uhr gesehen und festgestellt dass bereits 2016 ist. 
Wenn es gut werden soll müsste es die Qualitäten des ersten Teils haben. Eines ist jedenfalls sicher die wild aus der Hüfte schiessenden Muskelpakete müssten doch irgendwie ende der 80er verschwunden sein oder ?


----------



## Enisra (31. Oktober 2016)

das Problem bei Rambo ist leider, dass die Figur in den teilen nach 2 auch alle so Rambos waren (welch wunder)
Ich meine Teil 1 war eh der beste


----------



## Wut-Gamer (31. Oktober 2016)

Jedes Pferd muss wohl erst totgeritten werden, bis Hollywood davon absteigt. Und der Vergleich mit James Bond... nun ja, der wurde mit der Zeit auch nicht wirklich besser...


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. November 2016)

> (eine Hommage an den ersten Film mit dem Namen Rambo: First Blood)


Der erste Film heißt entweder im Deutschen einfach Rambo oder aber im Englischen First Blood, aber nicht Rambo: First Blood. Das kam erst mit Rambo II - Der Auftrag, der im Original dann Rambo mit in den Titel bekam: Rambo: First Blood - Part II. Wäre auch seltsam eine Romanverfilmung so umzubenennen als wüsste man gleich man macht eine Reihe draus.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (1. November 2016)

Wenn der Film die Qualität hat wie das Letzte Spiel für Pc dann lohnt es nicht mal auf Gameboy Display denn Film zu zeigen , auch wenn man denn unterwegs mit nehmen kann . Denn die Pixel darauf sehen sicher schlechter aus als Mario Bros (1).


----------

